# How to feed spinach



## junkydave (Sep 12, 2010)

I have had Chiclids before but in a small tank. I now have a 100 gal and have heard that spirulina and even spinach is good. I want to try the spinach thing but need to know if it should be dried or, should it sit in the tank till they warm up to it or what? Please let me know.
Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

You can buy veggie clips at the LFS to use to feed spinach & other leafy veggies. It's like a clothes pin with a suction cup on it. Buy fresh spinach & wash it with cold water then clip the clip on it and stick it to the glass on the inside of the tank. I wouldn't leave it in there any longer than a couple hours.


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

what does spinach do for the fish?
sorry.. im still a beginner.. lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A good quality food will do everything spinach and other fresh veges do, but people like to see their fish eat veges.

I found the leafy veges are shredded by the fish and make a mess (I tried romaine). I stick to NLS now. :thumb:


----------

